# hd dish vs hd directv - package cost totals...



## bs0 (Feb 23, 2006)

hi everyone,

hope this hasn't been thrashed to death too much and that this is the right place to post this....

i have 2 tvs - 1 hd ready, 1 hd capable - i want a dvr on each, preferable hd dvr on both but that seems to be pricey or not doable from dish/directv

here's the package/pricing comparisons i got from very helpful CSR's on both sides....i have dish right now and have no problems at all....i would like to stay with them, but at tempted with the new directv hd dvr receiver (hr20-700) and the fact i can get setanta sports and therefore aussie rules footy....

can anyone give me their thoughts/advice - particularly if they have had both services, preferences etc??...thanks heaps!!

Dish

dish hd gold $70 +$6locals
dish hd plat $100 +$6locals - all premier packages - hd + std movies
- more hd channels than directv and a few more std - if i got total choice only, way more std


$199 dvr, 10 mths $10credit

hd plat:
- $104
- $5additional rcvr
- $6hd rvcr
- $116

hd gold:
- $75
- $5additional rcvr
- $6hd rvcr
- $12 dvr fees
- $98
1 vip 622 hd dvr, 1 vip522 std dvr

No service agreement



Directv
- total choice plus - $50
- total choice - $45 - not really many channels less than total choice plus
- hd - $10
- sports pack - $12
- setanta - $12 - aussie rules
min $79 - with aussie rules via setanta & chelsea tv
- HR20 available in Chicago


- upfront $399
- $100 mail in rebate
- $299

- 2 tv's
- std dvr $99 - $100 upfront, $99 rebate - $5.99lease fee
- hd dvr - $4.99lease fee
- $10.96
- locals included - no fee
- min (total choice, sports pack, hd, setanta) - $90

-1 std dvr, 1 hd dvr (hr20-700)
** Does this std drv have dual tuners??
- 2 yr service agreement


----------



## solomita (Nov 18, 2005)

Dish is only charging $199 for its HD DVR? I left them a year ago when I moved up to HD because they wouldn't sell one for less than $650. I'd been a customer for 10 years, and they wouldn't shave off a dime.

As to DirecTV HD, if you get your locals OTA (as I do) I don't bother with it. The channels provided are very limited since I don't subscribe to sports or movie channels, and regardless DTV compresses it severely. But that's just me.

As to the HR20-700, it was only released just today, and is only available in L.A., so you'll likely get the HR10-250 at this point.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Duplicate D* and E* forum threads merged and moved to the general discussion area where all can participate.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

solomita said:


> Dish is only charging $199 for its HD DVR? I left them a year ago when I moved up to HD because they wouldn't sell one for less than $650.


That's the lease entry price; MSRP is $499. DirecTV's lease entry is $399 and there may never be an MSRP. Both lease entry prices are subject to promotional discounts.


> As to DirecTV HD, if you get your locals OTA (as I do) I don't bother with it.


The problem with that advice is that at this moment, the HR20 doesn't do OTA.


----------



## bs0 (Feb 23, 2006)

well, i am sure directv will support the OTA very soon - i could handle waiting a month or 2 if i know going with them is the right choice...


----------

